# HSS724CTD thoughts



## Newf1986 (Jan 2, 2020)

I currently have a 2019 Yamaha YT624 and am looking at maybe trading it in on a HSS724CTD. Im not really looking for a comparison on the machines as they are different and Yamaha isnt available everywhere.

The issue with the Yamaha is reliability. The gas shock was and still is an issue on my machine. Its failed last year and the new one has failed again. 

How do you guys find your Hondas ? Has the clogging issue been solved ? Reliability ?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I've owned both the Yami624 (nice machine BTW) and now have a Honda HSS724ACTD (about 5 years). My understanding is that the clogging issue is solved with the new chute. The other complaint you sometimes hear is is that it is underpowered, which is solved with a simple carb jet upgrade.

I'm in Calgary. We get very little wet snow, which is what clogs it (and all machines). I've never swapped out my chute because it has never clogged here. I may do the mod myself just for the fun of it; the same is true of the oversize jet. Having said this, we just got 3 feet of snow about 3 weeks ago and I didn't find the machine underpowered. I broke a bunch of shear pins, but power wasn't an issue. However, our snow as I said isn't wet, so that influences my opinion.

Other have had different experiences. But mine is mostly positive and I like the 724.


----------



## Newf1986 (Jan 2, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> I've owned both the Yami624 (nice machine BTW) and now have a Honda HSS724ACTD (about 5 years). My understanding is that the clogging issue is solved with the new chute. The other complaint you sometimes hear is is that it is underpowered, which is solved with a simple carb jet upgrade.
> 
> I'm in Calgary. We get very little wet snow, which is what clogs it (and all machines). I've never swapped out my chute because it has never clogged here. I may do the mod myself just for the fun of it; the same is true of the oversize jet. Having said this, we just got 3 feet of snow about 3 weeks ago and I didn't find the machine underpowered. I broke a bunch of shear pins, but power wasn't an issue. However, our snow as I said isn't wet, so that influences my opinion.
> 
> Other have had different experiences. But mine is mostly positive and I like the 724.


What made you go from the Yamaha to the Honda ?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Newf1986 said:


> What made you go from the Yamaha to the Honda ?


Nothing, no reason at all except space. I'm just kind of a snowblower nut and enjoy playing with them. I'm retired and have a great metal fabrication shop at home and like rebuilding these things. The Yami needed a bunch of repairs, I had fun doing them. I used the machine for a while then sold it. As I get older I do fewer repairs and just find that the Honda machines—while not perfect—require the least amount of work. Both are great machines. The Yamis are harder to find parts for.


----------



## Newf1986 (Jan 2, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Nothing, no reason at all except space. I'm just kind of a snowblower nut and enjoy playing with them. I'm retired and have a great metal fabrication shop at home and like rebuilding these things. The Yami needed a bunch of repairs, I had fun doing them. I used the machine for a while then sold it. As I get older I do fewer repairs and just find that the Honda machines—while not perfect—require the least amount of work. Both are great machines. The Yamis are harder to find parts for.


Im a Red Seal Welder and an apprentice auto tech so I completely understand your desire to tinker with things. The Yamaha has been great other than the shock failing twice. Lots of power to throw snow, It did well last year during Snowmageddon here in St. John's.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Is there anything special about the gas strut? Seems like a typical strut found on under car hoods and tailgates.
Honda snowblowers also use gas strut. Is it compatible with your Yamaha? On the HSS1332ATD, the strut is $31 USD

www.partspak.com/productcart/pc/Honda-42919-V45-A01-Lock-42919V45A01-p705535.htm

I would'nt kick the Yamaha out and replace with a Honda snowblower because of a strut problem. Are there other problems?


----------



## Newf1986 (Jan 2, 2020)

aa335 said:


> Is there anything special about the gas strut? Seems like a typical strut found on under car hoods and tailgates.
> Honda snowblowers also use gas strut. Is it compatible with your Yamaha? On the HSS1332ATD, the strut is $31 USD
> 
> www.partspak.com/productcart/pc/Honda-42919-V45-A01-Lock-42919V45A01-p705535.htm
> ...


Dont think that one would work. Sure is cheap though the one for the Yamaha is $300 Cad. As of now it will be covered under warranty, I just dont want to have to replace it every year. Perhaps I will just get it fixed again and see if the new one holds up


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Newf1986 said:


> Dont think that one would work. Sure is cheap though the one for the Yamaha is $300 Cad. As of now it will be covered under warranty, I just dont want to have to replace it every year. Perhaps I will just get it fixed again and see if the new one holds up


Just suggesting. Honda and Yamaha have similar design in some components that there may be some compatibility or a little modification to make it work. Yamaha and Honda are brothers of a different mother. $300 CAD is quite outrageous for a gas charged strut. I can get all four corners of struts for a Toyota Corolla for that price. Looks like Yamaha cornered the market or they have master artisans handcraft every one of the struts to demand that kind of a price. I highly doubt that it is handcrafted, but more likely off the shelf component.

Anyways, slightly modifying a competitor's component to work with your Yamaha doesn't seem to be too hard to do. It's an exterior component so there is not so much disassembly so it seems like it is within your skills and knowledge.

Looks like you want to jump ship before the warranty expires. If there aren't other concerning problems besides the strut, its throwing out the baby with the bath water. Sorry to be blunt. One component reliability issue doesn't mean the rest of the machine is unreliable.


----------



## Newf1986 (Jan 2, 2020)

aa335 said:


> Just suggesting. Honda and Yamaha have similar design in some components that there may be some compatibility or a little modification to make it work. Yamaha and Honda are brothers of a different mother. $300 CAD is quite outrageous for a gas charged strut. I can get all four corners of struts for a Toyota Corolla for that price. Looks like Yamaha cornered the market or they have master artisans handcraft every one of the struts to demand that kind of a price. I highly doubt that it is handcrafted, but more likely off the shelf component.
> 
> Anyways, slightly modifying a competitor's component to work with your Yamaha doesn't seem to be too hard to do. It's an exterior component so there is not so much disassembly so it seems like it is within your skills and knowledge.
> 
> Looks like you want to jump ship before the warranty expires. If there aren't other concerning problems besides the strut, its throwing out the baby with the bath water. Sorry to be blunt. One component reliability issue doesn't mean the rest of the machine is unreliable.


I just dont feel like I should have to modify something that is brand new nor should I have to have a $300 part replaced once every year. I got a great deal on the machine so I wont loose much if any on a trade in either. There is also the fact if they skimped out on the strut design what else did they skimp out on ?

Ill let them fix it and see where it goes from there. Its a PIA having to deal with bringing it in to get fixed too.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

The new 724s are nice units, having the upgraded chute, and reportedly, the joystick control unit has been upgraded as well. I recently got the hss928CTD and we will see how it does with wet, dense, snow, which is what we get here for most of the winter in recent years.

You have one of the most effective, if not the most effective blower on the market, off the dealer floor for your conditions. Multiple videos and reports from owners of the yt624, going through 1-3 feet+ of heavy, wet snow without clogging proves it. People are modding their units to try and get close to what you already have for straight up snow moving.

Honda’s are excellent units, but keep in mind what you may be gaining in one area, you could be losing in another. Will the new honda match the performance in wet snow conditions? This is a major question mark. Will the Honda have a more reliable shock for the auger adjustment? Probably,yes. Will the Honda’s electric chute control fail before theYamaha would? Maybe, probably. There is one more point of failure on the Honda for that chute tip I believe. The Honda has one more perk of having the lever steering assist, making it easier to move around.


----------



## billy (Feb 11, 2011)

aa335 said:


> Just suggesting. Honda and Yamaha have similar design in some components that there may be some compatibility or a little modification to make it work. Yamaha and Honda are brothers of a different mother. $300 CAD is quite outrageous for a gas charged strut. I can get all four corners of struts for a Toyota Corolla for that price. Looks like Yamaha cornered the market or they have master artisans handcraft every one of the struts to demand that kind of a price. I highly doubt that it is handcrafted, but more likely off the shelf component.
> 
> Anyways, slightly modifying a competitor's component to work with your Yamaha doesn't seem to be too hard to do. It's an exterior component so there is not so much disassembly so it seems like it is within your skills and knowledge.
> 
> Looks like you want to jump ship before the warranty expires. If there aren't other concerning problems besides the strut, its throwing out the baby with the bath water. Sorry to be blunt. One component reliability issue doesn't mean the rest of the machine is unreliable.


I've got a Yamaha YT624 that is also having issues with the shock. 
This summer I am going to retrofit an HSS724 shock instead of buying the OEM Yamaha piece. I don't think it would take more than a couple of hours to do so, and I would save over $200.


----------

